# 00 740i - Transmission main seal leaks



## fdmoore4 (Sep 4, 2009)

my manuel says there is no maintance for my 740i 2000, now i have a main seal leak in my transmission. How do i add fluid, i have to drive it another 500 miles for my extned warrenty to take affect.


----------

